# Goldfisch steht ständig von den Toten auf



## Bebel (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Seit einigen Tagen schwimmt ein __ Goldfisch, ständig wie tot, entweder an der Oberfläche oder auch mal am Grund. Immer wenn ich denke jetzt ist er wirklich tot und ihn rausfischen will schwimmt er, als ob nichts wäre, davon. Irgendwann bleibt er wieder stehen legt sich auf die Seite und sinkt nach unten oder treibt nach oben. Beweglich wird er dann, wenn er den Boden berührt oder man ihn mit dem Kescher berührt.

Habe mal im Netz etwas nachgelesen und denke es ist ein Schwimmblasendefekt oder eine Schwimmblasenentzündung. Habe es vorgestern mal mit einem Salzwasserbad versucht, scheint nicht geschadet zu haben, aber auch nicht wirklich geholfen. Appetit hat er noch, obwohl er wohl nicht genügend frisst durch seine ständigen "Schlafattacken". Zwischendurch schwimmt er ganz normal mit den anderen mit, dann erkenne ich ihn nicht zwischen all den anderen, bis er plötzlich wieder auf die Seite kippt.
Hat er noch eine Chance oder sollte ich ihn erlösen?

LG Bebel


----------



## Joerg (5. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch steht ständig von den Toten auf*

Hallo Bebel,
eine Schwimmblasenentzündung ist eine ernsthafte Erkrankung und er sollte dann in ein extra Becken, damit er gut behandelt werden kann.
Die Behandlung dauert schon mal ein paar Wochen, kann aber gut gehen, wenn er nicht schon zu lange erkrankt ist.
Falls du keine Quarantaine Becken hast, sollte das aufsalzen auf 0,1% auch eine Option sein.


----------



## Bebel (6. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch steht ständig von den Toten auf*

Hi Joerg
Danke für Deinen Rat, heute morgen trieb er wieder an der Oberfläche und schwamm bei Berührung davon.

Als ich ihn heute nach der Arbeit umquartieren wollte, war er nicht mehr zu sehen.
Da ich ihn im quicklebendigem Zustand nicht wirklich von einigen anderen Goldies unterscheiden kann, hat er sich entweder erholt, oder wurde gefressen, oder liegt irgendwo auf dem Grund im Schlamm (dann wird er wohl früher oder später wieder auftauchen:?)

Woher kann denn so eine Schwimmblasenentzündung oder -verletzung kommen?
Die Goldies sind zur Zeit mit Paarung beschäftigt, dabei geht es immer ganz schön heftig zu, manchmal landet dabei schon mal einer kurzfristig auf dem Trockenen oder scheuert über die Steine,könnte das der Grund sein?

Außerdem befindet sich aufgrund von Froschlaich, Krötenlaich und Goldielaich auch viel Eiweiß im Wasser, was sich durch Schaum am Filterauslauf bemerkbar macht.

LG Bebel


----------



## Bebel (8. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch steht ständig von den Toten auf*

Hallo
Wollte mich noch einmal hochholen.
Mich interessiert wirklich sehr wie es zu der Schwimmblasenentzündung oder -verletzung kommen kann, um dies in Zukunft zu vermeiden, falls das in meiner Macht steht.
Bei den Aquarianern habe ich gelesen, dass das ein bakterieller Infekt sein kann, bisher habe ich jedoch Gott sei Dank bei keinem der anderen Fische irgendwelche Symptome festgestellt.
War dieser Fisch einfach nur besonders Schwach und hat sich deshalb infiziert?
Außerdem scheint schneller Temperaturwechsel die Krankheit zu begünstigen. Habe Anfang April den Filter in Betrieb genommen, seitdem hat es schon einige kalte Nächte gegeben. 
Ich will auch nicht ausschließen, dass der __ Reiher im Spiel war und ihn verletzt hat - das kommt schon mal öfter vor. 
Wie gesagt, auch bei der  Paarung sind die Goldies ziemlich wild und Verletzungen kommen dabei vor.
Wäre schön wenn jemand was dazu weiß.
LG Bebel


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch steht ständig von den Toten auf*

Hi Bebel,
meist ist der Fisch schon durch irgendwas geschwächt.
Das kann mit ihm selbst zu tun haben oder ungünstige Bedingungen, die den Ausbruch begünstigen.

Stress durch starke Temperaturwechsel, hohen Keimdruck, schlechte Wasserwerte, Überbesatz, ....
können das fördern. Es kann immer mal welche erwischen, die es in der Natur dann halt nicht geschafft hätten.

Die Paarungszeit ist immer eine extreme Belastung für alle.


----------



## Bebel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Goldfisch steht ständig von den Toten auf*

Hi

Noch eine kurze Rückmeldung.
Leider ist der Goldie inzwischen verstorben (war einer der ersten im Teich). Die Wasserwerte waren in der Zeit gut und stabil. Temperaturschwankungen gab es durch den Außenfilter jedoch sicherlich reichlich, dazu wildes Paarungsverhalten. Will aber auch nicht ausschließen, dass der Goldie durch einen Reiherangriff verletzt wurde. Wenigstens ist kein anderer Goldie davon betroffen, so dass ich eine bakterielle Infektion ausschliesse.

LG Bebel


----------

